# was not expecting this. . .



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

This is the sight i was faced with as i pulled up at the village post office this morning.



I said hello to the chap with the horse, . . . He replied, i thought i would take it for a walk to the shop

Never a dull moment around here!!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great to see but does the horse know the PIN?

But to be serious, that horse really does need a good clean down. Would that be a cob by any chance?

David


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

They're horse crazy around here David. We're surrounded by fields, lots of stables along the dog walking routes. I know nothing about horses, but i sometimes see some that don't look well cared for or that look ill.

Not long after we move up here from West London, I was woken up one night by my car alarm. There were two horses in our front garden! It made a pleasant change from police and ambulance sirens all night long though!!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought that horse had 5 legs at first glance, then realised it's a concrete bollard. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> Great to see but does the horse know the PIN?


 Neigh.. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BASHER said:


> They're crazy around here David.


 I can vouch for that, the locals where I used to live often mistook humans for waterfowl...










:laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I was in Conwy some years ago and saw a lady walking around the town with a sheep on a leash, some people were shocked.

Bugger, where' my cat leash? :whistling:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

A few years ago some chap used to walk around the local carboot with an Owl on his shoulder.
Always a highlight of the crappy bootsale to see him.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Pikey nag, used to get loads of them tied up in the fields outside work.

These days they mostly use Transits to go on the rob but sometimes I still see the nag & cart. They also still race horse & traps up and down the industial estate. Turned up at work one morning and they had tied up a couple of horses in the garden bit in front of the office, that was the end of any grass we had.

In one place I had a flat on the high street and once a year they would turn up en mass and close the place down. It was battan down the hatches for a week.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Someone walked past my place the other day with an Alpaca on a lead. I live in a fishing village so what the heck they were doing with that I don't know and I didn't really like to ask....


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Stan said:


> I was in Conwy some years ago and saw a lady walking around the town with a sheep on a leash, some people were shocked.


 It's good that the wife and the girlfriend get on so well.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Pikey nag, used to get loads of them tied up in the fields outside work.
> 
> These days they mostly use Transits to go on the rob but sometimes I still see the nag & cart. They also still race horse & traps up and down the industial estate. Turned up at work one morning and they had tied up a couple of horses in the garden bit in front of the office, that was the end of any grass we had.
> 
> In one place I had a flat on the high street and once a year they would turn up en mass and close the place down. It was battan down the hatches for a week.


 There's a gypsy family plot at the end of the industrial estate near us too. They tether the horses to posts etc on the grass verges on the estate and opposite on a busy road. The poor things must be terrified. They run up and down the main estate road on a trap and cause havoc with the traffic. They've always got jack Russell cross puppies for sale too.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BASHER said:


> This is the sight i was faced with as i pulled up at the village post office this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As the saying goes... You can lead a horse to a cash point, but it doesn't mean he will buy you breakfast.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BASHER said:


> There's a gypsy family plot at the end of the industrial estate near us too. They tether the horses to posts etc on the grass verges on the estate and opposite on a busy road. The poor things must be terrified. They run up and down the main estate road on a trap and cause havoc with the traffic. They've always got jack Russell cross puppies for sale too.


 We had all sorts of grieve with them at some of our places, our business always had a lot of scrap metal around and it was like a magnet to them. One place got done with the Tarmac. They filled a few pot holes in the carpark with dross then marched into reception demanding £5K when the boss came through and refused to pay they dragged him over the desk and gave him a kicking.

They are one of the few mobs that generally live up to the stereotype. Nothing but trouble if they pitch up anywhere near you.


----------

